# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Резкий рост цен на комплектующие после выборов президента РФ

## beatle

Здравствуйте!У меня возник серьезный вопрос.Знает ли кто-нибудь подробную информацию о резком возрастании цен на компьютерные комплектующие и оргтехнику после выборов президента РФ и грядущей за этим деноминации рубля?
Дело в том,что прошла информация о повышении цен на вышеуказанную продукцию чуть ли не в два-три раза,в конце февраля-начала марта.
Если кто-то об этом что-нибудь знает,пожалуста напишите.

----------


## Артимед

Сейчас ходит много слухов о том что после выборов будет дефолт, резкое повышение цен, деноминация и прочие напасти. ИМХО резкого повышения цен не будет. Наоборот, после вступления нашей страны в ВТО цены на электронику будут с течением времени снижаться.

----------


## Clopedius

По моему мы и сейчас не подетски переплачиваем за комплектующие. Сравнить хотя бы рекомендованную стоимость видюх. Топовые модели от ATI до 200$ и это рекомендованная цена (3870 x2 не в счет), а у нас...

----------

